# What did you shoot this hunting season?



## mtlogcabin (Nov 18, 2014)

Had to use a Canon to shoot this one. Bought the wife a Rebel T-4 for her birthday so she had to try it out


----------



## High Desert (Nov 18, 2014)

Shot a rock chuck (a relative of the marmot family) by chucking a rock at it one morning. It was trying to make a home in my backyard.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 18, 2014)

Shot a 24" Rattlesnake in my front yard this summer, with my single shot, bolt action .22 Winchester Scout (circa 1930's)


----------



## jpranch (Nov 18, 2014)

Only had a day & 1/2 to hunt this year. Well at least that was 1 1/2 days more than last year. Took a whitetail over in the Black Hills. back strap for dinner this weekend!


----------



## JCraver (Nov 18, 2014)

Got this guy the last week of Oct. with my bow.









Gun season this weekend, and archery goes to the middle of Jan.  Hoping to fill that other tag with something a little bigger.


----------



## Min&Max (Nov 20, 2014)

No fair JCraver. All I have gotten so far is dang cold.


----------



## JCraver (Nov 20, 2014)

Min&Max said:
			
		

> No fair JCraver. All I have gotten so far is dang cold.


Me too - this last weekend was silly cold for this early.  Brrrrr!

That buck up there ^^^^^ is not one I would typically shoot, although I am super happy with him.  I had an awesome hunt that morning - he was the 13th deer I saw, and he came by my stand *4 times* before I finally let him have it.  Most fun I've had on stand in a while.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 20, 2014)

View attachment 1114


View attachment 1115


View attachment 1114


View attachment 1115


/monthly_2014_11/572953d4938d0_Josh1.jpg.ff76a827b08138b555ce16d925279fca.jpg

/monthly_2014_11/IMG_0820.JPG.3e57d541507294552e21a7e0c4cd979d.JPG


----------



## mjesse (Nov 20, 2014)

JCraver said:
			
		

> ...is not one I would typically shoot....


Care to explain for the non-hunters like myself?

mj


----------



## fatboy (Nov 20, 2014)

Nicely done Jim, (well, son-in-law


----------



## jpranch (Nov 21, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Nicely done Jim, (well, son-in-law


Thanks fatboy. Either way I'll be eating fresh elk this winter. I know where his freezer is!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 21, 2014)

> I know where his freezer is!


But is it protected by Smith & Wesson


----------



## jpranch (Nov 21, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> But is it protected by Smith & Wesson


Not to mention the Rottweiler and other assorted weapons! LOL!


----------



## JCraver (Nov 21, 2014)

jpranch said:
			
		

> View attachment 2478
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That - is - awesome.  Congrats to him.  Definitely on my bucket list to hunt out your way some day.


----------



## JCraver (Nov 21, 2014)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Care to explain for the non-hunters like myself?mj


I like 'em bigger than that, is all.  That deer was either a real good 2- 1/2 yr. old or an average 3- 1/2 yr. old. I _prefer_ to shoot bucks that are older, though it doesn't always work out that way...  If I had a good day in the woods, made a good shot, and I'm happy with the hunt (as I was in this case), then that's really all that's important.


----------



## mjesse (Nov 21, 2014)

JCraver said:
			
		

> I like 'em bigger than that, is all.  That deer was either a real good 2- 1/2 yr. old or an average 3- 1/2 yr. old. I _prefer_ to shoot bucks that are older, though it doesn't always work out that way...  If I had a good day in the woods, made a good shot, and I'm happy with the hunt (as I was in this case), then that's really all that's important.


Thanks for the info.

I enjoy shooting sports (archery, trap, pistol range), but I've never hunted.*

Do you have to cut 'em open and count the rings to know how old they are?  :razz:

_*- I did sit in the woods all day one time, wearing orange and holding a 30-06, but I don't think that counts._


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 21, 2014)

> Thanks fatboy. Either way I'll be eating fresh elk this winter. I know where his freezer is!


That is so funny Jim and hopefully you can get out.  I'm taking 1/2 day today to get out......weekend going to be very wet here.  It's always more about the hunt than the harvest.


----------



## ICE (Nov 24, 2014)

*WARNING:* This might not be something you want to watch....then again, who knows?  Could be just the thing for you.

http://digg.com/video/you-can-skin-a-deer-with-a-rope-a-golf-ball-and-a-truck?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


----------



## jpranch (Nov 24, 2014)

Elk or Deer steak & gravy is one of my favorite dinners. I'm cooking tonight. Yearling buck back straps. I'm particularly fond of this over rice. Very good stuff!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 24, 2014)

Sounds good!


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 27, 2014)

Smoked back strap is pretty fine also JP!


----------



## pwood (Nov 29, 2014)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Smoked back strap is pretty fine also JP!


provided you can keep it lit!


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2014)

""""""""""""All of the other reindeer USED to laugh and call him names…""""""""""""

http://bluebirdofbitterness.com/2013/12/12/all-of-the-other-reindeer-used-to-laugh-and-call-him-names/


----------

